# non mi installa gli alsa-driver

## inspiron

Ho provato ad installare gli alsa driver,ma mi da questo errore:

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.6a failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 449, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

....e non li installa...

che devo fare?

grazie

----------

## gutter

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> Ho provato ad installare gli alsa driver,ma mi da questo errore:
> 
> !!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.6a failed.
> 
> !!! Function econf, Line 449, Exitcode 1
> ...

 

Che kernel usi?

----------

## inspiron

2.6.9

----------

## alemare

Ciao! guarda qua...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml

Ciao Alemare

----------

## gutter

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 2.6.9

 

In tal caso non li devi installare, sono già compresi nel kernel   :Wink: 

Installa invece:

```

*  media-sound/alsa-utils

      Latest version available: 1.0.6

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.alsa-project.org/

      Description: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Utils (alsactl, alsamixer, etc.)

```

----------

## inspiron

ok grazie...

----------

## gutter

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ok grazie...

 

Edita il primo post e metti il tag [Risolto]   :Wink: 

----------

## inspiron

purtroppo non posso mettere [risolto]  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

in fase di boot mi dice:

FATAL: module snd_intel8x0 not found.......

Magari ho messo kil modulo sbagliato....

cmq facendo:   lspci | grep -i audio, mi dice:

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

che moduli devo mettere?

----------

## gutter

Postami il risultato di:

```
modprobe -l 
```

----------

## inspiron

bash-2.05b# modprobe -l

/lib/modules/2.6.9-ck2/kernel/drivers/scsi/sd_mod.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-ck2/kernel/drivers/scsi/ide-scsi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-ck2/kernel/drivers/scsi/sr_mod.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-ck2/kernel/drivers/scsi/sg.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-ck2/kernel/drivers/base/firmware_class.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-ck2/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-ck2/kernel/drivers/usb/input/touchkitusb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-ck2/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0m.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-ck2/kernel/misc/svgalib_helper.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-ck2/kernel/net/8021q/8021q.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-ck2/kernel/lib/libcrc32c.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-ck2/video/nvidia.ko

----------

## gutter

prova a lanciare il comando:

```
# modprobe snd-intel8x0m
```

----------

## inspiron

fatto...

non mi da alcun errore ma cmq non si sente alcun suono...

che fare?

----------

## gutter

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> fatto...
> 
> non mi da alcun errore ma cmq non si sente alcun suono...
> 
> che fare?

 

Che significa non si sente alcun suono  :Smile:   :Question: 

con che sw stai provando   :Question: 

Prova con xmms e setta come plugin di output alsa.

----------

## inspiron

ora funziona... :Very Happy:  in parte  :Twisted Evil: 

Cioe:sto su un portatile......dalle casse integrate nel portatile si sentono..... se attacco dell casse esterne all'uscita audio non funziona....

----------

## gutter

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ora funziona... in parte 
> 
> Cioe:sto su un portatile......dalle casse integrate nel portatile si sentono..... se attacco dell casse esterne all'uscita audio non funziona....

 

Per il resto ti consiglio di riferirti al sito di alsa  :Smile: 

Buon divertimento   :Wink: 

----------

## inspiron

intanto grazie x la pazienza.....

l'ultima cosa:

se ho capito bene x gli mp3 mi consigli xmms, in caso correggimi...

Per i divx e xvid te che usi?

----------

## Taglia

Per i files video se non sbaglio si può usare xine

Cmq grazie, anche io avevo sto problema identico ... pensavo che il modulo si chiamasse intel8x0 invece che snd-intel8x0 ... è per questo che non me lo caricava   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## inspiron

ma x installare xine di che pacchetti devo fare l'emerge?

----------

## fctk

xine-ui. gxine se vuoi anche la gui gtk.

----------

## gutter

Io ti consiglio di usare mplayer e come gui gmplayer. Secondo me è il meglio attualmente sotto linux, sempre IMHO.

----------

## fctk

concordo appieno. mplayer è il migliore IMHO

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Io ti consiglio di usare mplayer e come gui gmplayer. Secondo me è il meglio attualmente sotto linux, sempre IMHO.

 

Concordo anche se xine ha migliorato parecchi ultimamente

----------

## Vendicatore

Prova a vedere con alsamixer se hai piu' di un uscita audio e i vari livelli di volume.

Se non hai alsamixer fai "emerge alsa-utils"

----------

## inspiron

cos'e gui gmplayer?

cos'e gui in generale?

----------

## gutter

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> cos'e gui gmplayer?
> 
> cos'e gui in generale?

 

GUI è acronimo di Graphical User Interface, ovvero detto in parole povere l'interfaccia grafica di un programma.

----------

## inspiron

ok grazie

----------

## X-Drum

 *fctk wrote:*   

> concordo appieno. mplayer è il migliore IMHO

 NEINNNNN! ma sempre IMHO   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *fctk wrote:*   concordo appieno. mplayer è il migliore IMHO NEINNNNN! ma sempre IMHO  

 

Solo per soddisfare la mia curiosità, tu cosa usi?

Almeno se è meglio di mplayer cambio programma   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Almeno se è meglio di mplayer cambio programma  

 

Gli ho fatto la stessa domanda in icq e mi ha detto che usa xine ora voglio provarlo anche io

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Almeno se è meglio di mplayer cambio programma   
> 
> Gli ho fatto la stessa domanda in icq e mi ha detto che usa xine ora voglio provarlo anche io

 

Allora la prossima settimana lo provo  :Smile: 

Io l'ultima volta che l'ho usato (molto tempo fa) mi è sembrato molto acerbo come sw ma sembra che sia migliorato parecchio.

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Almeno se è meglio di mplayer cambio programma   
> 
> Gli ho fatto la stessa domanda in icq e mi ha detto che usa xine ora voglio provarlo anche io

 

Allora la prossima settimana lo provo  :Smile: 

Io l'ultima volta che l'ho usato (molto tempo fa) mi è sembrato molto acerbo come sw ma sembra che sia migliorato parecchio.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Io l'ultima volta che l'ho usato (molto tempo fa) mi è sembrato molto acerbo come sw ma sembra che sia migliorato parecchio.

 

Si anche a me ma pare che ora vada molto bene. Forse e' meglio fermarci qui che stiamo andando ot

----------

